# Great Stuff Straws?



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone ever try contacting GS to see if you could buy more of the straws? I never seem to use a full can, and I never seem to clean out the one I used.

Maybe a group buy?

Just a thought...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amen...That is the only problem with Great Stuff.....I always seem to find myself in that same position.


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

I always bend a paper clip and stick it down the tube. I find once you have broken up the foamy texture it doesnt block the tube. Ive done this 3 or 4 times before on a single straw and works just fine.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I use a long drill bit thin enough to fit in the tube. though anything long, thin, and pointy would work. If you can break the surface bond with the inside of the straw, and pull a small bit out, needle nose pliers work great and you can usually pull the whole bit of dried GS out at once.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Cut the straws in half before you start. Then you'll always have a second one handy if needed.

I normally try to use a full can at a time - and if I do it adds to my inventory of straws. 

s


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

I use the disposable wooden BBQ skewers. Run hot water through the tube and put the skewer inside. The GS breaks up pretty well, and you can use the tube again.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I just hold the can upright, and hold the trigger down for 1-2 seconds. It blows all the excess foam out of the straw like a charm. Do it outside though!


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

I haven't used great stuff in a while because I found a way cheaper black alternative with a resealable straw, but what I used to do with the great stuff, (as I almost NEVER used a full can in one shot either), is go to home depot and buy 25ft of 1/4 inch water line similar to mist kings but its clear instead of black. Cut it whatever length you want and it pushes right onto the trigger piece as the straw would. Works great and you get about a million "straws" out of a 25ft roll!


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Well you learn some new things every day! Thanks everyone.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

IMO just get a new can, they're cheap. If you put metal objects into the can's opening to clean it, and it's been awhile since you've used it, it may explode all over you and injure you. 
I heard of a guy doing this and got it all over in his hair, his face and even his eyes. With stuff that dries in seconds, that's really bad news.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

i use acetone fingernail polish remover. the gs has to be fresh and wet though. Just pour a little down the tube and watch it dissolve right out! i have also used a small screw to grab a hold and pull hardened gs out of the straw. both methods have worked well for me.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> I just hold the can upright, and hold the trigger down for 1-2 seconds. It blows all the excess foam out of the straw like a charm. Do it outside though!


Did this and it does work like a charm....And do it outside unless you want GS splatter all over.


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 17, 2010)

These are too expensive for me. I just use the methods listed above.

Store - XtendaFoam


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been using aquarium air tubing. i think that it is approx 1/8"??? 
I usually cut into 1' pieces, which also makes it much easier to get the gs into tight spots. I orginally started doing this because I use a lot of wood/vines in my tanks, and it can be really hard to get the GS into exactly the right spot. plus it is relatively cheap. It doesnt help when it is time to get the silicone in and covered tho!


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to say that my local aquarium shop sells it for around ten cents a foot. don't quote me on it, it has been a long time since I had to buy any.


----------

